Show HN: Product Substitutes - ggiaco
======
ggiaco
Search for the top alternatives for over 40k B2B software products.

We're doing a couple of things here that this community might find
interesting:

A) Actually tracking when companies start and stop using a piece of software

B) Using this "switch" data to calculate a probability that the switches are a
true substitution and then rank the top substitutes for reach product - based
on actual switching behavior. We use a weighted average where the switches are
weighted according to how much the product’s categories overlap (every product
is tagged with 1-5 tags). For example, Intercom and Drift are closely related
so when a company stops using Intercom and starts using Drift that's heavily
weighted. However, a percentage of the companies who stop using Intercom and
then start using Zendesk are effectively substituting Intercom with Zendesk.

\- You can use search to find a product, or start with the ones below:

[https://siftery.com/intercom/alternatives](https://siftery.com/intercom/alternatives)
[https://siftery.com/mandrill/alternatives](https://siftery.com/mandrill/alternatives)
[https://siftery.com/shopify/alternatives](https://siftery.com/shopify/alternatives)
[https://siftery.com/wordpress/alternatives](https://siftery.com/wordpress/alternatives)
[https://siftery.com/lever/alternatives](https://siftery.com/lever/alternatives)
[https://siftery.com/icims/alternatives
](https://siftery.com/icims/alternatives  )

Note: There's switch data for roughly 1k products (out of a total of 40k)

